# البوم يعود ويرحمنا فريق الحياة الافضل



## ehabwsha (15 أكتوبر 2014)

:yahoo:*البوم يعود ويرحمنا 
لفريق الحياة الافضل 



http://www.4shared.com/rar/qmnxFaO7ba/__online.html?​*


----------



## ehabwsha (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*ليا تعليق بسيط بعد اذن الادارة وبعد اذنكم لية كل واحد منا يدخل على كل موضوع وبياخد اللى عايزة من الموضوع مش بيسيب تعليق على الموضوع لية وصلنا كد انا موضوعى 13 واحد دخل على الموضوع والناس نزلت الشريط ومفيش اى تعليق على الموضوع 

التعليق مش شاغلنى كتير على قد ما شاغلنى ان الناس مش بتهتم بالى منزل الموضوع
ياريت نهتم ببعض شوية​*


----------

